# كــــــــــن ولا تكــــــــــــــــــــــن



## *mon mon* (17 أكتوبر 2007)

كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
+كالشمعة التي تفني نفسها لتنير للاخرين 
+كالشجرة التي تاتي للناس بالثمر الطيب 
+كالحجر التي يبني بة البيت الراسخ المتين 
__ ولا تكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ___
+كالشوك الذي يؤلم الناس كثيرا
+كالورقة التي مبجرد هبوب الرياح البسيطة تطير
+كالحية التي تتلون لتلتقط فريستها وتبث فيها سمها
+++++ اخوتي ارجوا ان تستفيدوا من هذا الموضوع جيدا++++


----------



## sunny man (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــــن ولا تكــــــــــــــــــــــن*

كلمات جميلة جدا. شكرا


----------



## أرزنا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــــن ولا تكــــــــــــــــــــــن*

سلام المسيح:



*mon mon* قال:


> كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> +كالشمعة التي تفني نفسها لتنير للاخرين
> __++++


 

*نعم ويسوع يقول أنتم نور العالم*


----------



## كتكووتة (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــــن ولا تكــــــــــــــــــــــن*

حلو خالص الكلام دة يا مينا 
على فكرة انت تعرفنى كويس يا الفرعون العاشق ( قصدى يا دودو ) 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kajo (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــــن ولا تكــــــــــــــــــــــن*

جميل اوى الكلام ده يا مون مون

بجد روعه


----------



## fullaty (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــــن ولا تكــــــــــــــــــــــن*

ميرسى يا مون مون على الموضوع الحلو ده ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## *malk (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــــن ولا تكــــــــــــــــــــــن*

حلو اوى

ميرسى يا مون مون


----------



## shamiran (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــــن ولا تكــــــــــــــــــــــن*

كلمات جميلة جدا. شكرا


----------



## mena2222 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــــن ولا تكــــــــــــــــــــــن*

كلام حلو اوى يا مون مون ميرسى


----------



## *mon mon* (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــــن ولا تكــــــــــــــــــــــن*

_انا متشكر جدا يا جماعة علي الروح الجميلة دي  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم_


----------



## febe (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــــن ولا تكــــــــــــــــــــــن*

الكلمات جميلة جدا ومفيدة


----------

